

MPAA Filter Censors Legit Torrent Files on isoHunt - chacham15
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-filter-censors-legit-torrent-files-on-isohunt-120406/

======
Natsu
So do the DMCA notice spammers. Seriously, start going through some of those
huge notices with hundreds of URLs to remove that get sent to Google. People
get pretty careless and DMCA random stuff they shouldn't.

The sad thing is that I have had no trouble identifying which items are
wrongly included merely by spending a few minutes skimming the list of URLs
and taking a quick look at the questionable URLs, because many of the people
who create DMCA spam notices do shoddy work.

~~~
Karunamon
I'd be okay with even more strict infringement penalties only if there were
large fines and sanctions for misusing the DMCA process. Currently, the only
way to get in trouble is for issuing takedowns in bad faith, which is almost
impossible to prove in court.

See for instance how easy it is for a random idiot to get a YouTube video
pulled.

It doesn't need to be "Oops, we fucked up, oh well, we're cool right?"

It needs to be "Oops, we fucked up, now we are out $1M or so, p.s., guy who
drafts the notices, you're fired"

------
gitarr
Censorship reflects society's lack of confidence in itself. It is a hallmark
of an authoritarian regime. ~Potter Stewart

